# Need your advice: I need a camera strap for hiking



## ahsanford (Oct 3, 2016)

All, I'm off to Bryce and Zion soon and will do a fair amount of hiking with my LowePro Flipside Sport 10L AW, picture linked below: 

http://www.photographybay.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Lowepro-Flipside-Sport-10L-AW-Back.jpeg

I usually shoot with a vanilla neckstrap for smaller lenses, unscripted shooting conditions, etc. and a BlackRapid (the standard one) for more camera-heavy use. But considering I'll be hiking with the backpack on, both of those straps will fight with the backpack to some degree. And I want the camera on demand (out in front on my chest while hiking) rather than have to dismount the backpack and pull it out.

All that said, *can you recommend a solution that will either use the two D-rings you see on the shoulder straps, the shoulders straps themselves or my backpack top handle as an attachment point?* Needs to be able to hold a non-gripped 5D3 with a 16-35 f/4L IS at a minimum, possibly even my 5D3 + 70-200 f/2.8L IS II, but right now I'm just trying to size up my options.

Also, would the Peak Design Capture Pro be a better move than using those D-rings? Those who have used that product in a hiking shoulder strap setup, please advise, thanks.

- A


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 3, 2016)

I've used a black rapid for years, use the PL200 tripod plates and BR D rings.

Personally I hate the strap mounted to the top hoops, camera is never balanced well, only style of strap I use like that is on my 500L4ii and 200L2. I also use a security line from Para Cord and small clips to be sure my gear stays safe, costs about a quid to make up.


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 3, 2016)

Optech sell short straps you can attach to the webbing on the rucksak strap and I believe Thinktank do as well.


https://optechusa.com/system-connectors/reporter-backpack.html



When trekking, I used to put the backpack on then lengthen the camera strap as long as possible, put it round my neck then put both arms through and shrug it backwards. The camera strap sat on the harness straps of the backpack, taking the weight off my neck/shoulders.
In poor weather I did the same with a holster bag and it hang over my chest so I could quickly put the camera away in case it started raining


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 3, 2016)

Ah, OpTech: _Why pay $79 for something when $10 will do 80% of the job? _

Thx for the link, but please keep more ideas coming in, thanks! Any CapturePro users out there? Is it worth it?

Any other ideas?

- A


----------



## Halfrack (Oct 3, 2016)

Unless there is a specific need, go with the clip setup. A strap camera will bounce around and generally be where you don't want it. With any of the clip setups, you can put your camera in easy reach, but not bouncing out of control.

The Peak Designs stuff will do you well.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 3, 2016)

Halfrack said:


> Unless there is a specific need, go with the clip setup. A strap camera will bounce around and generally be where you don't want it. With any of the clip setups, you can put your camera in easy reach, but not bouncing out of control.
> 
> The Peak Designs stuff will do you well.



Thx, and great Uncle Rog quote. (Hadn't seen that before.)

- A


----------



## mnclayshooter (Oct 3, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> All, I'm off to Bryce and Zion soon and will do a fair amount of hiking with my LowePro Flipside Sport 10L AW, picture linked below:
> 
> http://www.photographybay.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Lowepro-Flipside-Sport-10L-AW-Back.jpeg
> 
> ...



I just got back from Yellowstone and used almost all of the above. The black rapid pack strap could be a good option. I usually just use my BR sport strap and put the pack over it and haven't really felt very much restriction. I've also used the capture clips on the pack straps. They were a great option when you're trying to stay hands free and don't want the camera banging on your hip/thigh area - depending on how you carry it and the lens size. The pack straps are a good spot as they distribute the weight better- especially if your pack has the waist belt support and additional chest-cross straps. I've gone into Rocky Mountain Nat Park/Longs Peak, Sky Pond, Andrew's Glacier and flattop mountains with this setup as well as the Boundary waters in minnesota, the North shore of Lake SUperior (many rocky trails/hikes there)... and now Yellowstone. I have had very good experience with it and would only change a couple of things: 

The BR strap under the pack strap is like wearing two pairs of underwear... eventually it will rub a little bit and you'll want to adjust it, but otherwise it wasn't a big deal. 

The capture clips are great... if you have a grip and a big lens, they will project out off your chest quite a bit. You might not like that. I used an additional elastic/velcro strap I got at the hardware store around the lens barrel to keep it from bouncing as much... but obviously that limits your flexibility/quickness in getting the camera out and shooting-- not really significantly, just worth mentioning. A non-gripped body will be a better choice on the capture clip. The other concern with a capture clip is the "loose and free" camera feeling once it is out of the clip - I have the hand grip strap from Peak Design - but honestly, it stuck out too much and caught on things in front of me and made me more uneasy... I just left the BR strap on, and transferred the camera from clip to BR/kirk clamp combo or monopod/tripod/beanbag when in use. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 3, 2016)

I recently bought the Capture Pro and am still getting used to it. I have used it briefly on my backpack on the shoulder strap but not yet on the backpack waist belt. I am not quite sure about it attached to the trouser belt, having a huge lump hanging off my shoulder strap just seems....weird but that is probably more me than the idea itself. I am still trying to work out the maximum camera size/weight I am comfortable with it in each situation. 
But it is well-designed, excellently made and very secure. One thing I like about it over the black rapid designs is that it is a dual point mounting that stops it rolling around and the baseplate attachment doubles as tripod quick release plate.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 3, 2016)

mnclayshooter said:


> I just got back from Yellowstone and used almost all of the above.
> 
> ...
> 
> Good luck!



A+. Great feedback. Totally missed the BR Backpack Strap -- good add to the "potentials" list. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 3, 2016)

Re: the PD CapturePro, the first bag in this video is my actual bag (might be the slightly bigger 15L one, not sure):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPopVxKL3No
(they are showing the older original clip design, not the 'Pro' which has Arca compatibility)

So it 100% fits on my shoulder straps and my chest backpack strap slides down enough to discourage 'barrel sway' from a modest size L lens (say an f/4 zoom). See still grab for what I am referring to. It's a good idea, but I think I'd have to hike the clip mounting point pretty high on the strap -- like right on my collarbone -- to pull this off. 

I don't see this clip as a viable solution for the 70-200 2.8 on a shoulder strap (that's quite a pickle jar!) but it should work fine on a belt clip (if I didn't pack my BR strap for side holding).

So the PD clip looks pretty good (and quite possibly the winner), but other options would always be appreciated.

- A


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 3, 2016)

When I used the camera strap as I described, with it resting on the backpack harness straps, I found an ideal balance where the strap was short enough for the camera to be tight on my body while being long enough to get the camera comfortably to my eye to take photos. I used this method on 4-week treks in the Himalayas, week long walks in the New Zealand and rainforest talks in Indonesia and never had a problems with it bouncing.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 3, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> When I used the camera strap as I described, with it resting on the backpack harness straps, I found an ideal balance where the strap was short enough for the camera to be tight on my body while being long enough to get the camera comfortably to my eye to take photos. I used this method on 4-week treks in the Himalayas, week long walks in the New Zealand and rainforest talks in Indonesia and never had a problems with it bouncing.



Appreciated. I figured there was a sweet spot to the 'dangle' length with it. 

Optech is the great value move -- I have some of their other straps. I'm not in love with two things with it:

Feeding those thin little straps through my 5D3 eyelets takes longer than it does for me to file my taxes. Frustrating as hell, so it's a 'fight it on and leave it there forever' move that I cannot endorse. I often switch back to a vanilla camera strap for street/walkaround use and need unfettered/easy access to the eyelets.

And I haven't used your specific strap, but the one I used is somewhat slow and cumbersome to adjust, and fine adjustments on the fly are difficult.

It's well made, sturdy, functional and inexpensive, but it could be a lot slicker and faster.

- A


----------



## NancyP (Oct 3, 2016)

Cotton Carrier Vest system is fully compatible with backpacks.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 3, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> mnclayshooter said:
> 
> 
> > I just got back from Yellowstone and used almost all of the above.
> ...



I'm watching the videos on this now, and as much as this is a BlackRapid without putting a strap on top of another strap (it basically gives your standard BR sling functionality using things already on your backpack), can you possibly hook both clips on the shoulders and bring the camera tight-ish to the chest? 

All I am seeing is one-high / one-low (like a sling) or both clipped on to the same shoulder strap like a simple dangling tether (like a surfboard leash). Can you go high-high on both shoulders?

- A


----------



## pwp (Oct 4, 2016)

There are a lot of good straps out there, but do yourself a favor and at least look at Peak Design. There are a million threads here at CR alone that deal with this subject. Do a search and you'll quickly see that Peak Design has a very high level of support from fussy photographers working in all types of situations.
https://www.peakdesign.com/

-pw


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 4, 2016)

pwp said:


> There are a lot of good straps out there, but do yourself a favor and at least look at Peak Design. There are a million threads here at CR alone that deal with this subject. Do a search and you'll quickly see that Peak Design has a very high level of support from fussy photographers working in all types of situations.
> https://www.peakdesign.com/
> 
> -pw



Peak's CapturePro is winning in my head right now. My only wildcard with Peak is no strap. 

Love the shoulder holster idea, but I could drop my rig. Normally, I'm fine without a strap for quick stop and pop from a satchel on my side when I do a walkabout in town, but on a rocky trail, tired/sweaty/etc. possibly in the rain, etc. I do worry about balance and grip, so a belt-and-suspenders approach might not be a bad idea. I also don't want to sink $79 into the pro clip and then also have to buy their $30 hand strap if I can help it.

Thoughts?

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 4, 2016)

While I'm on that note, if someone can recommend a very very very simple/cheap/safe hand strap for the 5D3 to use in conjunction with the Peak Design CapturePro clip, please let me know. I'm not going to tack another $40 on top of an $80 clip purchase!

Something simple and cheap, please, thanks. 

- A


----------



## PCM-madison (Oct 4, 2016)

I've used two of the solutions mentioned in this thread extensively. I like the Black Rapid strap for short or moderate hikes over level terrain without a large backpack. I find it comfortable, and very easy to get the camera from the carry to shoot position fast. I like the Cotton Carrier vest for longer hikes, technical terrain, or with a large backpack. I did about 60 miles of hiking at Glacier National Park with an overnight backpack and the cotton carrier with a 6D + 24-105L or 6D + 70-300L mounted to the vest the whole time. It was very stable and comfortable. I find it slightly slower to get the camera from the carry to shoot position with the Cotton Carrier vs. the BR strap. Good luck with your search.

Paul


----------



## atlcroc (Oct 4, 2016)

This summer I hiked about 250 miles of the Camino in northern Spain and also wanted quick access to my 5 D Mark III. I had a small backpack with snacks and rain gear and a small waist pack on my right with IPAD mini, filters, spare batteries and for the camera used a Bos strap and just set the camera with on my left hip in a Lowepro case left unzipped. I was able to adjust the straps on the case and Bos strap so it did not bounce around. It was a quick pull up from case, shoot and replace. The strap slides really easy. It rained several times and I just bought a waterproof cover from REI and would pull it over the entire case and would still undo that briefly to take photos in the rain and get the camera right back in. It was a lot less pressure on my back hanging on the side and I was freed up to use the hiking poles needed for all the hills. You can check out the strap on the BH website.


----------



## xps (Oct 4, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Optech sell short straps you can attach to the webbing on the rucksak strap and I believe Thinktank do as well.
> 
> 
> https://optechusa.com/system-connectors/reporter-backpack.html
> ...



Works well on my 6D for hiking. Taking the weight off the neck is really an pleasure, if you hike for some hours. To reduce further weight, I´ve mounted the Peak Design Anchor Links Upgrade Kit in all of my bodies. So, I can easily mount the camera belt off (if I use it with the 600mm lens). I also use the Peak Design Slide belt for carrying, as it is softer than Canon belts. But: the metallic belt clip has scratched the display of one of my bodies. So, you´ve to soften it a littlte bit with an fabric volume


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 4, 2016)

I've used canon hand straps for over twenty years, I find they offer that little something just in case you fall or get knocked where impact or shock could separate you from your camera, I also use ParaCord to make up safety lines that I just slip over my wrist or clip to other straps or tripods/monopod etc when in tough environments. I do like to shoot with no strap and can see why so many would love the system from Peak. Those neoprene straps from opti are great I use one for my Gitzo.


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 4, 2016)

The best camera strap I have used with a backpack is the Blackrapid backpack strap. I would however take a Mindshft rotation backpack over any strap solution for hiking. I just ordered my third pack. I use them for hiking every weekend. The camera is accessible in 3-4 seconds, and is very well protected. The Mindshift rotation backpacks are great to carry as well.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 4, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> The best camera strap I have used with a backpack is the Blackrapid backpack strap. I would however take a Mindshft rotation backpack over any strap solution for hiking. I just ordered my third pack. I use them for hiking every weekend. The camera is accessible in 3-4 seconds, and is very well protected. The Mindshift rotation backpacks are great to carry as well.



Ah, a BR backpack strap person -- great! Question: can you 'go high' with both straps, or must you go high with one and low with the other?

See the Optech setup here as an example of what I mean. I know the attachment to the camera is to the tripod socket and not the eyelets, but can you hook up to both shoulders up high rather than replicating the BR cross-strap diagonal effect? Thx!

- A


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 4, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> All, I'm off to Bryce and Zion soon and will do a fair amount of hiking with my LowePro Flipside Sport 10L AW, picture linked below:
> 
> http://www.photographybay.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Lowepro-Flipside-Sport-10L-AW-Back.jpeg
> 
> ...



Off topic, but at Bryce, don't forget to hike the trails, don't just stay on the top of the Amphitheater. I found the best time to shoot at the top was sunrise.
Have fun.
Sek


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 4, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > The best camera strap I have used with a backpack is the Blackrapid backpack strap. I would however take a Mindshft rotation backpack over any strap solution for hiking. I just ordered my third pack. I use them for hiking every weekend. The camera is accessible in 3-4 seconds, and is very well protected. The Mindshift rotation backpacks are great to carry as well.
> ...



Sorry, I can't give an input on that. I have never needed two straps at once, and actually I haven't used a strap since I got my first Mindshift rotation backpack.


----------



## joe_r (Oct 4, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Peak's CapturePro is winning in my head right now. My only wildcard with Peak is no strap.
> 
> Love the shoulder holster idea, but I could drop my rig. Normally, I'm fine without a strap for quick stop and pop from a satchel on my side when I do a walkabout in town, but on a rocky trail, tired/sweaty/etc. possibly in the rain, etc. I do worry about balance and grip, so a belt-and-suspenders approach might not be a bad idea. I also don't want to sink $79 into the pro clip and then also have to buy their $30 hand strap if I can help it.
> 
> ...



I've never had my capture fall out, but I have almost dropped it when I thought I locked it in but missed. I bought a cheap tether that I clipped to the camera and to my shoulder strap just in case, and have been perfectly happy since.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 4, 2016)

joe_r said:


> I've never had my capture fall out, but I have almost dropped it when I thought I locked it in but missed. I bought a cheap tether that I clipped to the camera and to my shoulder strap just in case, and have been perfectly happy since.



That's where my head is. CapturePro ordered last night around midnight and somehow I will receive it *today*. #logistics

Will likely jury rig an opposite shoulder strap D-loop to camera eyelet backup in case (a) I misload the clip or (b) accidentally hit the release. A sturdy shoelace or leftover piece of ballistic nylon from old neck straps should do.

Thanks, all!

- A


----------



## dcm (Oct 4, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > There are a lot of good straps out there, but do yourself a favor and at least look at Peak Design. There are a million threads here at CR alone that deal with this subject. Do a search and you'll quickly see that Peak Design has a very high level of support from fussy photographers working in all types of situations.
> ...



I use PD Capture with my M3/lens combo clipped to my pack shoulder strap. I would carry my 6D and small lenses on it, but I think the 1DX2 and a large lens would be a bit unwieldy. 

I have tried the leash as my safety strap since it would be useful when I set the pack down. I found the cuff to be more useful - I thread the sternum strap through the loop when I'm hiking. It works great as a safety strap and I can wear the cuff on my wrist when I set the pack down. Still have the leash in my camera bag/insert inside the pack in case I want something more.

I recently picked up the shell to go with it since I got tired of swapping it in/out of the pack on a recent trips with light graupel or light rain/drizzle.


----------



## pwp (Oct 5, 2016)

I just re-read your first post OP. Just thinking about the Peak Design clips, I have two and hardly use them. For a compact camera or a light MFT camera they're a useful option, but for a full size DSLR with a short zoom, I found the clips cumbersome and frustrating. With a 70-200 they're not really viable/workable in my experience. 
https://www.peakdesign.com/product/clips/

The PD straps on the other hand are a masterpiece of strap design. No other design matches their options and flexibility. I spent far to much on different brands of strap, BR, CarrySpeed and more before landing on the holy-grail of camera straps at Peak Design. 
https://www.peakdesign.com/product/straps/
https://www.peakdesign.com/product/straps/cuff/ (not for me, but may suit you in combination with a clip)

If you must have a clip system, I find the Spider Pro system vastly superior to the PD offering. It also works extremely well with loads up to a 1DX with 70-200 f/2.8isII.
http://spiderholster.com/spider-pro 

-pw


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 5, 2016)

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=61614&cat=1,43413

I've been using one of these tied into the shoulder strap on my backpack.
Just be warned that if you trip on your snowshoes while walking backwards your camera will fly out and give you a $300 repair bill.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 6, 2016)

The PD CapturePro clip arrived today. My 30,000 foot 15 minutes of use perspective:

[list type=decimal]
[*]It will likely only fit on thinner (and not too wide) shoulder straps. My LowePro Flipside Sport 10L AW worked after some futzing and adjusting and it's a fairly thin sport-like strap. On a big padded shoulder strap for a heavy bag, I have no idea how it would fit -- there just isn't enough 'index-ability' of the strap adjustment screws to make major changes.


[*]It's a bit of a futzy task to get it set in place on a shoulder strap. On something like a leather belt, ballistic hip strap or canvas strap for a satchel, it would be a ton easier, but on a hiking bag with all sorts of engineered bits, padding, stitching, chest anchors, etc. to snake around, it's a proper chore. But as I only hike with one bag and any hip holstering is already served with my BR strap, I think I may just leave this on my hiking bag and call it good.


[*]Well-built. It's pretty solid. I design locking mechanisms as part of my day job, and this one feels intuitive and does not give false positives on seating. It [clicks and is seated] or it [didn't click and it isn't seated]. That's a proper user feedback experience.


[*]The _locking mechanism for the release button_ (i.e. not the primary lock) is a 1/4 twist of the release button. Simple, works, but it's appears to be all plastic -- we'll see if it holds up. If it fails, it won't release the camera -- it simply stops inadvertent release presses. Not worried about it at all, but I'll keep an eye on it.


[*]They recommend you place the clip just under the collar bone and that makes sense for comfort (though it is smooth to not damage clothing, it is still metal and would feel uncomfortable against bone) and it will rest the lens on your pec/chest. The only concern is that to do that -- pack it under the collar bone -- the release, draw, and re-holstering is hard to see / hard to do. I'm sure I'll get used to it, but it's a deliberate and awkward move, unlike the nearly perfect BR strap draw to shoot. But that's on me, in fairness. I signed up for a chest holder and this is what it takes. 


[*]
Stable, solid connection and it does not sway or bounce around. It's a solid concept. That said, I still will belt-and-suspenders it somehow. Likely will have a single camera eyelet tether to the opposite shoulder strap until I've logged more flight hours with it.


[*]Lens to 'bag plastic stuff' contact may occur depending on your bag. In my case, the sternum/chest strap plastic mooring bits on the shoulder strap south of the PD clip location contact the lens barrel of my 24-70 and 16-35 but not my 35 f/2 IS. May need to tinker with that to avoid fretting/rubbing/scuffing damage on the lens barrel. This is more of a common sense consideration than a clip design problem -- consider this with whatever bag you use and either felt/cloth/gaffer the offending bag hardware to not do this if you can (and if you need to, bags will vary).


[*]
Haven't tried the camera connector bit in my Arca Monoball Z1 DP yet as it is packed away for travel... _but it's Arca_. I'll post later if I find a problem there. Besides, I typically don't hike with folks who give me time to do tripod work, so the feature is gravy and not vital for me.

[/list]

- A


----------



## dcm (Oct 6, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> The PD CapturePro clip arrived today. My 30,000 foot 15 minutes of use perspective:
> 
> [list type=decimal]
> [*]It will likely only fit on thinner (and not too wide) shoulder straps. My LowePro Flipside Sport 10L AW worked after some futzing and adjusting and it's a fairly thin sport-like strap. On a big padded shoulder strap for a heavy bag, I have no idea how it would fit -- there just isn't enough 'index-ability' of the strap adjustment screws to make major changes.
> ...



PD makes long clamp bolts for thicker straps.
https://www.amazon.com/Peak-Design-Clamping-Capture-Camera/dp/B00H7KU2N6/

The camera connectors work fine in my RRS clamps but YMMV.


----------



## romanr74 (Oct 6, 2016)

pwp said:


> There are a lot of good straps out there, but do yourself a favor and at least look at Peak Design. There are a million threads here at CR alone that deal with this subject. Do a search and you'll quickly see that Peak Design has a very high level of support from fussy photographers working in all types of situations.
> https://www.peakdesign.com/
> 
> -pw



An other range of products i really like is thinktankphoto...
https://www.thinktankphoto.com/collections/camera-straps/products/camera-support-straps-v2


----------



## pwp (Oct 6, 2016)

romanr74 said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > There are a lot of good straps out there, but do yourself a favor and at least look at Peak Design. There are a million threads here at CR alone that deal with this subject. Do a search and you'll quickly see that Peak Design has a very high level of support from fussy photographers working in all types of situations.
> ...



Yes, ThinkTank are a great company. Best pack-packs around in my view. Wasn't aware of their straps. 

-pw


----------



## mnclayshooter (Oct 6, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > mnclayshooter said:
> ...



Sorry -was away for a couple of days. To clarify - I don't have the BR pack strap. I had looked at it when it first came out. It is still on the list of "to try" items. I have the BR sport strap and capture pro clips as well as the capture lens module of the capture system.


----------



## Psyclone (Oct 6, 2016)

I use a Vulture Equipment Works A4. I use the carabiners to attach my camera to my backpack straps. Great combination, and easy to remove from the straps when needed.


----------



## berger (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm a fan of the Canon Rebel series. Good bang for the buck, and easy to use


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 23, 2017)

Yes but they still come with the same crappy neck STRAP!



berger said:


> I'm a fan of the Canon Rebel series. Good bang for the buck, and easy to use


----------

